#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Μήκος λυγισμού υποστυλώματος

## sundance

Μου ετυχε σε εναν ξυλοτυπο να εχω υποστυλωμα υψους 5 μετρων με δοκο κατα τη χ διευθυνση στα 3 μετρα υψος.

Ετσι κανονικα κατα την χ, εχουμε 2 μηκη λυγισμου 3 και 2 μετρα ενω για την αλλη ειναι ενιαιο το μηκος λυγισμου δηλ 5 μετρα (δεν υπαρχει δοκος).

Με την υποστηριξη που επικοινωνησα, μου ειπαν οτι δεν μπορω να παρω  διαφορετικα μηκη ανα διεθυνση και αν ειναι να δωσω 2 μηκη λυγισμου και στις 2 διευθυνσεις (3 και 2 μετρα δλδ) (η εξηγηση που μου εδωσαν ειναι οτι υπαρχει κομβος στα 3 μετρα υψος, οποτε αν δωσω κατα την ψ διευθυνση 5 μετρα, δεν θα το υπολογισει σωστα το προγραμμα)

το εχει συναντησει κανεις?

----------


## Xάρης

Συνεπώς δεν υπάρχει λύση στο πρόβλημα από το Fespa παρά μόνο αν το μέλος είναι μεταλλικό και όχι από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα καθότι εκεί έχουμε άλλη μεθοδολογία.

Υπάρχει όμως ένα αλλά.
Αν δεν πάρουμε L=5μ στη διεύθυνση όπου δεν έχουμε δοκό τα 5μ, τότε υπολογίσαμε λάθος τη λυγηρότητα. Ως αποτέλεσμα μπορεί να έχουμε ότι δεν απαιτείται έλεγχος σε λυγισμό του στύλου κατά την §14.4.6.β του ΕΚΩΣ που θα είναι λάθος.

Άποψη μου.
Καλύτερα να βάλουμε L=5μ στη διεύθυνση χωρίς ενδιάμεση δοκό για να υπολογιστεί ορθά η λυγηρότητα και να δούμε αν έχουμε απαλλαγή του ελέγχου που είναι και το πιθανότερο.
Αν έχουμε, όλα καλά.
Αν όχι, αγνοούμε τα αποτελέσματα του προγράμματος και κάνουμε τον έλεγχο με το χέρι.

----------

sundance

----------


## sundance

Η λυγηρότητα στο τεύχος που φαίνεται?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν φαίνεται στο τεύχος του Fespa παρά μόνο όταν έχουμε υπέρβαση του ορίου και πρέπει να γίνει έλεγχος σε λυγισμό.
Τότε και μόνο τυπώνεται ένα σχετικό σύμβολο ειδοποίησης.
Δεν θυμάμαι όμως καλά γιατί είναι και εξαιρετικά σπάνιος ο λυγισμός σε κατασκευή από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα.
Θα μπορούσες να κάνεις μια δοκιμή βάζοντας ένα πολύ μεγάλο πρόσθετο αξονικό φορτίο ή μια μικρή διατομή, ώστε να προκύψει θέμα λυγισμού και να δεις τι σύμβολο εμφανίζει.

----------


## sundance

Εχεις δίκιο! Έκανα μια διερεύνηση-θέμα λυγισμού (κατά ΕΚΩΣ) σε αμετάθετα πλαίσια (που είναι όλα ως επί το πλείστον τα εκ οπλ. σκυροδέματος):

σκυρόδεμα C20

----------

eMichanikos.gr

----------


## sundance

Οπως φαίνεται, για υποστύλωμα 40x40, μήκος λυγισμού 5 μέτρα και 400ΚΝ αξονικο, ο έλεγχος λυγηρότητας χτυπάει.

Δηλαδή σε ένα 2όροφο, το υποστύλωμα 40x40 του ισογείου χτυπάει και θέλει μέθοδο πρότυπου υποστυλώματος.

----------


## sundance

στο θεμα μας, εχει διαφορα στο μοντελο, αν στα 3μ δημιουργηθουν αναμονες και μετα σκυροδετηθουν τα υπολοιπα 2, απο το να σκυροδετηθουν με μονοκομματα 5μετρα σιδερα?

----------


## Xάρης

Στο μοντέλο δεν έχει διαφορά.
Τα μήκη όμως των αναμονών πρέπει να συμμορφώνονται με τις απαιτήσεις του ΕΚΩΣ-2000 & ΕΑΚ-2000.

Η απαίτηση τα σίδερα να είναι μονοκόμματα υπάρχει όταν έχουμε πιλοτή ή γενικώς "μαλακό" όροφο.

----------

